# للبحرين تصميم بسيط لأسرع سفن نوع (high-speed Monohulls)



## Eng-Maher (4 أغسطس 2007)

للبحرين تصميم بسيط لأسرع سفن نوع (high-speed Monohulls)​








Abstract 
This presentation discusses the hydrodynamic evolution of the three basic monohull forms; describes their upper limits of non-dimensional speeds; defines their relative transport efficiencies and useful load fractions; and finally defines the geometric and operational characteristics of a unique displacement type hull that has a maximum speed of 50 knots ,a transport efficiency nearly twice that of existing 50 knot craft and meets the suggested operational requirements for a high-speed sea- lift ship. Most of this presentation is based upon first principles of naval architecture. Also, since high speed and high sea state usually have an adversarial relationship, the results of recent model studies at the Davidson Laboratory, Stevens Institute of Technology, will be presented that demonstrate the beneficial effects of active controls in making these conditions compatible. Again, this discussion will be based upon first principles of dynamics

الرابط

http://www.sname.org/newsletter/Savitskyreport.pdf


----------



## marine_eng (4 أغسطس 2007)

very good dear thx


----------



## Eng-Maher (6 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوووووووور اخى مارين


----------



## Eng-Maher (25 فبراير 2008)

مشكورين جميعا


----------



## سقراط العرب (25 فبراير 2008)

very goodمن كل قلبي


----------



## سقراط العرب (25 فبراير 2008)

يعطيك العفية على مجهودك


----------



## Eng-Maher (25 فبراير 2008)

مشكووووور اخى سقراط العرب نورت وياريت نشوفك هنا كتير مرحبا بيك


----------



## عنتر2005 (25 فبراير 2008)

مشكوووووور عزيزى


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 فبراير 2008)

مشكوررررررررين جميعا


----------



## ميغ (5 مارس 2008)

thanks
......my god help our brother in palastien......


----------



## سمير احمد (25 مارس 2008)

موضوع جميل فعلا بارك الله فيك


----------



## وائل السنيري (26 مارس 2008)

مشششششششششششششششششككككككككككككككككووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## delpiero (29 مارس 2008)

جمييييل ....بارك الله فيك وسدد خطاك وهداك لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## م المصري (1 أبريل 2008)

جمييييل ......اشكرك


----------



## Eng-Maher (2 أبريل 2008)

م المصري قال:


> جمييييل ......اشكرك



******************

نورت وشرفت القسم اخى العزيز .. وشكرا على المشاركه:55:


----------



## Eng-Maher (18 يونيو 2008)

up up up up


----------



## ميغ (6 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يطولنا بعمرك


----------

